# Sterlng coins into Euros



## mickinblack (9 Sep 2010)

Quick question
Have a good bit of sterling pound and 2 pound coins.
Does anyone know if anywere in Dublin will change sterling coins into euros 

Thanks


----------



## Gulliver (9 Sep 2010)

Nope.  But many charities will accept them if the quantity is sufficient.


----------



## gipimann (9 Sep 2010)

You could swap your coins for notes with someone who is travelling to the UK/NI and has bought sterling - they might be glad of the change, and you can then exchange the sterling notes for euro.


----------



## TheShark (10 Sep 2010)

Or you could drive across the border and change them for notes in any bank (once they are bagged)


----------



## Yeager (10 Sep 2010)

always wondered why won't the banks change these? Is it because they are too bulky and not worth handling for them or is there a better reason?


----------



## callybags (10 Sep 2010)

I presume it's because there is no demand here for Sterling coins, so they would end up having to send them up north which would incur a significant cost.


----------



## gipimann (10 Sep 2010)

TheShark said:


> Or you could drive across the border and change them for notes in any bank (once they are bagged)


 
Provided the banks will take them from non-account holders.   My experience in changing my "piggybank" is that AIB and BofI will only handle coin for account holders.  Halifax didn't take coin bags either, although I was an account holder.


----------



## TheShark (12 Sep 2010)

Mrs Shark has informed me that Dunnes Stores in Newry will exchange sterling coins for notes with no handling charge. The manager told her he was "delighted to be getting them".


----------

